# Big-water PFD for women



## peterjacobsenjr (Jul 15, 2008)

Hi,

I am looking to buy a big-water life vest for my girlfriend. The best I can find in a women-specific vest is 16 lbs of floatation. I am hoping to find a women-specific (ie. boob pockets) vest with 22 lbs of floatation. She is 5'10" 140 lbs if that helps. Does anyone have a suggestion for a big water / high float vest for a lady? Does anyone make these? Thanks in advance.


----------



## Di (Apr 26, 2006)

*women's hi-float PFD*

Last year I tried to find one of these when I ran the Grand, with no luck. I guess manufacturers think women don't run big water? After trying on a lot of different PFD's, I bought the BigBuoy from MTI. (Cascade Outfitters carries them) It's 22#, but cut more like a kayak vest, as opposed to the America's Cup and Extrasport types which just seemed to ride up and were uncomfortable. It's a bit of a Mae West look with the high float, but worked great for me wearing 16 days and did not get in the way of rowing.


----------



## SkidStain (May 13, 2008)

By big water do you mean you want a type V? If so, Astral is coming out with a new one soon called the Greenjacket, it is a unisex. There aren't any Women's type V besides stohlquist, and none of my girlfriends or myself like the way they fit. Good luck!


----------



## lhowemt (Apr 5, 2007)

Based on this thread, I just got a big buoy from MTI. It is pretty big, but does sit up high quite nicely and seems to be adequately shaped. It ALMOST clears the top of my rowing seat in the back, and I imagine on the water it will be just fine. I sure like it better than those long torso high floats extrasport makes.


----------

